# Weber or Napolean BBQ?



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm torn between the Weber Mastertouch and the Napolean Pro BBQ's. Has anybody got experience of the Napolean? It beats the Weber in all tests, comes with a longer warranty and is apparently better quality but I know a lot of you have Weber and rate it highly. There is not a lot of difference in price, Napolean pro being slightly more expensive.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

My last Weber lasted more than 15 years. It probably could have been repaired as it was the bottom vent screw which had rotted away and all parts are available but for the cost I bought a new mastertouch in a fetching light green colour (spring green apparently).


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Had my Master Touch for ca 4 years, lives outside year round and its pretty much like new externally - very happy with it, well worth what I paid for it. didnt even look at other brands/models so can't comment on the competition


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

It might be worth looking at things like the accessories you want as well to see which BBQ has them to fit it. Also weber are a larger brand in the UK so more places to buy products or get it fixed. I did like the look however of the Napoleon I looked at with the hinged lid but I do understand weber also do one now.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

My last Weber lasted 18 years and was left outside the whole time uncovered. Not much to go wrong with them really.


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

Another vote for Weber, just good quality products


----------

